# Sanitary Sewer Tie-In



## twest (Aug 3, 2011)

For design purposes we need to know the size and location of sanitary tie-ins at a commercial property, but construction drawings are not available for the space.

There are several clean-outs / drains inside, and man-holes outside, although man-holes may or may not have "sewer" stamped on them (grease traps?).

So is there a way to know for sure the size of the line and where it exits the space?

(And how can I distinguish the grease trap?)


----------



## easttexasplumb (Oct 13, 2010)

Pull the lids the one that makes you vomit is the grease trap, the one with poop in it is the sewer.


----------



## twest (Aug 3, 2011)

Was hoping for more professional and specific answers on locating the sanitary sewer tie-in and determining the size of the line.


----------



## easttexasplumb (Oct 13, 2010)

Post an introduction, and maybe the answers will get better.


----------



## GREENPLUM (Jul 27, 2008)

twest said:


> Was hoping for more professional and specific answers on locating the sanitary sewer tie-in and determining the size of the line.


 
Call a plumber :thumbup:


----------



## RealLivePlumber (Jun 22, 2008)

twest said:


> Was hoping for more professional and specific answers on locating the sanitary sewer tie-in and determining the size of the line.


Bet you were.


----------



## Airgap (Dec 18, 2008)

twest said:


> For design purposes we need to know the size and location of sanitary tie-ins at a commercial property, but construction drawings are not available for the space.
> 
> There are several clean-outs / drains inside, and man-holes outside, although man-holes may or may not have "sewer" stamped on them (grease traps?).
> 
> ...


 
*Hello! Introduction Requested* 

An intro is requested from all new members. In case you missed it, here is the link. http://www.plumbingzone.com/f3/.

The PZ is for Plumbing Professionals ( those engaged in the plumbing profession)

Post an intro and tell our members where you are from, yrs in the trade, and your area(s) of expertise in the plumbing field.

This info helps members who are waiting to welcome you to the best plumbing site there is.

We look forward to your valuable input.

:thumbsup:


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

Call a plumber. Not a handy hack


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

A licensed plumber on-site could give you a lot of answers and be able to do the work you need done...

Without that go for the sniff test easttexasplumb mentioned... :whistling2:


----------



## twest (Aug 3, 2011)

*Sanitary Swer Tie-In*

A couple of you have responded "call a licensed plummer." This may be an adequate solution initially, so what I want to be sure of is if I call a random licensed plummer anywhere in the US to meet our field rep on site, this person that I call and schedule an appointment with will be able to look at a building and the observable drains / manholes and tell us with certainty the size of the sanitary line and where it runs out of the building underground?

(was hoping someone could just help with an answer)


----------



## GREENPLUM (Jul 27, 2008)

twest said:


> A couple of you have responded "call a licensed plummer." This may be an adequate solution initially, so what I want to be sure of is if I call a random plummer to meet me wherever our crew happens to be in the US, this person that I call and schedule an appointment with will be able to look at a building and the observable drains / manholes and tell us with certainty the size of the sanitary line and where it is underground?


 
boo this man


----------



## FEDguy (May 19, 2010)

*Let's just assume that you are a professional*

What has been suggested to you on this site is for you to call a professional licensed plumber. This seems to be sound advice to me. :thumbup:Would you rather receive a answer from an online post or have a professional come and take a look at your project and give you the facts to base your design modifications on? :whistling2:


----------



## U666A (Dec 11, 2010)

It's a little to the left of where you think it is, and it's a 2" main.


----------



## gladerunner (Jan 24, 2009)

twest said:


> A couple of you have responded "call a licensed plummer." This may be an adequate solution initially, so what I want to be sure of is if I call a random licensed plummer anywhere in the US to meet our field rep on site, this person that I call and schedule an appointment with will be able to look at a building and the observable drains / manholes and tell us with certainty the size of the sanitary line and where it runs out of the building underground?
> 
> (was hoping someone could just help with an answer)


 It would also help if you ggot our names right. WE ARE PLUMBERS


----------



## skitian (Apr 5, 2011)

I'll locate it for you for $10,000, and I'll need $5,000 up front before I come out there.


----------

